# Porcupines



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone trapped them with decent success? I know I can get them certain ways but wonder on any input on methods? I am interested because they are a nuisance, not because I think they are worth $. Thanks


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a real problem with porkies but living over 20 miles from the problem area and having to check traps regularly I gave up on trying to trap them. 

I have removed porcupines in several ways. In winter I wait until it has been a week or so since the last snowfall and then traverse the area looking for tracks. You can usually follow them to either a den or where they are feeding. A thick conifer swamp is a likely place to start. Late winter seems like the best time. 

In early spring it is usually pretty easy to spot them feeding in large, lone aspens, white pines or basswood. They seem to like big red oaks with conifer nearby too. If there is an area with some lowland and a few elm trees it can draw them like a magnet.

Summer and early fall, until the leaves come down, it is pretty tough to locate them but on my property where I have been trying to keep them under control for a couple decades, I have learned what trees they seem to like. I then make it a point to check those trees out whenever I am on the property. Believe it or not there are some individual trees where I have killed close to a dozen porkies over the years. Many, many times I have killed two in the same tree at the same time. Have never gotten three but maybe some day.

Late fall they seem to be back to the same areas where they can be found in early spring. FM


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have caught them in traps where I used urine and/or salt. In swaps it is not hard to notice the tree they are feeding on in winter. They devastate it and droppings everywhere.


----------



## SCOOTERBUM (Dec 10, 2014)

I hunt them. At times of year when you just want to hit the woods and traverse through it, to look around and see what's happening, is a great time to take you deer rifle with 110 gr. Speer Spire Points, locate the Porkies, back up for your longest shot, and clean them out of the tree. You have to bring them out on your first shot. If you injure them, they will cling into the tree with their claws, and remain.

Mr best Porkies day ever, I shot 5 Porkies inside of about 45 minutes. Roscommon. Three in one group, two in another, but they were all separated. They were not together. I had to hear each one, and then quietly make my way to them. Sometimes they see you coming, sometimes they hear you, sometimes neither. I might have gotten the whole troup, because there were none present in following years.


----------



## SCOOTERBUM (Dec 10, 2014)

If you catch a Porky on the ground, you can kill him with a stick, striking him across the nose. Instant kill.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have a huge wood pile with some white pines by it where some den up. I've trapped a few out of there but they are hard to find other than that spot. I get pics on trail cams at any mineral spots so I know they are around. My woods has been select cut recently so not many den trees available. I think some are on the neighbors until night. The white pines that they start chewing on get devastated fast so I like to get them asap. Trapping seems to be the most productive way in my situation? I'm in central Michigan where they are not as abundant and no one I know has a problem with them. I've killed quite a few in the nelp but that's a lot different terrain. Thanks again for any tips


----------



## SCOOTERBUM (Dec 10, 2014)

dialed-in said:


> Thanks guys. I have a huge wood pile with some white pines by it where some den up. I've trapped a few out of there but they are hard to find other than that spot. I get pics on trail cams at any mineral spots so I know they are around. My woods has been select cut recently so not many den trees available. I think some are on the neighbors until night. The white pines that they start chewing on get devastated fast so I like to get them asap. Trapping seems to be the most productive way in my situation? I'm in central Michigan where they are not as abundant and no one I know has a problem with them. I've killed quite a few in the nelp but that's a lot different terrain. Thanks again for any tips


How much woods do you have?


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

SCOOTERBUM said:


> How much woods do you have?



It's 110acres most all wooded


----------



## SCOOTERBUM (Dec 10, 2014)

I would hunt them. Still hunt, and listen for them making their noise.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Controlling the problem...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

dialed-in;it's understood you have too many porkies there.
Your business what you do with them.
There is a limited market for the quills and hair. 
Some folks from Florida were eager to barter for some years back. 
Laborious but beautiful quillwork from some.
Not sure if salt dried is o.k. or some borax used too on whole pelts to dry them.

"Guard Hair:This is the long yellow hair. It is most easily pulled out when the porcupine is either fresh or tainted. It should be kept straight and tied in bundles. No black underfur should be mixed in and we only want hair 8 inches and longer. $20-$30/oz. Hair with black stems is worth more than hair with yellow stems. Hair shorter than 8 inches is severely discounted
Quills:#1 quality, no underfur included, $6/oz 
WANTED: Quills dyed red, yellow, or gold, $8/oz. Can be dyed using Ritz Dye.
Skulls:#1 quality, no smalls, $5 each"

http://www.furbuyer.com/


https://furandhide.com/products/categories/porcupine-quills-&-hair


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks waif, I am going to get one, or a few, mounted. I would like to do something with them but I really can't have them destroying trees. I'm not a seasoned trapper but these porkies seem easy? Was just wondering if anyone else had experience with them.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I would not fight to get in line to skin another smelly bugger like the last one.. L.o.l. but would probably save its hide if I had one again. Somewhere my dogs could not get it, cause they would find it by scent; no doubt.
No insult to them, the porkies, but they are not real wary creatures.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I often leave them alone now, but am not bothered what others do about them. Yes, if they are chewing on a camp, it's time for them to go.

Late Winter is a good time to be on the lookout for them, a salty treat in the area helps.

Yes they chew on a few branches, not nearly as destructive as beavers can be. They can be a pain around dogs when on the ground. A dog can get impaled with quills even when messing with a dead porcupine.

They do make strange noises at times, almost like an obnoxious predator squaller sound. I'd think it's their way of finding a mate.

When fishers made a comeback porky numbers went down. They are one of the few animals that will make a meal out of a porky, that I know of.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

This fall I shot 4 out of 1 big oak tree, they were all catching some rays in the mid morning.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

sourdough44 said:


> Yes they chew on a few branches, not nearly as destructive as beavers can be. They can be a pain around dogs when on the ground. A dog can get impaled with quills even when messing with a dead porcupine.



I have never had a real issue with them until they started chewing trees a year ago. This year they keyed in on a good sized white pine(about 75'), right next to a den. This tree will most likely die its chewed so bad. Glad I don't have beavers to worry about but would like to trap one

That's neat about the fishers, didn't know they killed porkies?!


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

My Dad has a 5$ bounty on them, and a if your a guest on the property and see one without shooting you will probably not be allowed back. Had to pull about 75 quills from my dogs mouth and gums. After that I show no mercy. My most expensive one cost me 3 arrows tipped with muzzys but was well worth it. We always just flip them on their backs and let the coyotes and opossums eat them. WE noticed that the deer wont even go near them even when they're dead.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Porcupines are good eating too, younger ones are better. I have eaten a few.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Another...


----------



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend of mine live traps them using a sweet potato for bait. He claims that's the magic bait.


----------

